# new Starfire clear glass tanks found



## vhaaron

*new Starfire clear glass tanks found(add details and a 30cube tank)*

i found a place can buy Starfire clear glass tanks
they have size:
30cm(11.8") x 30cm(11.8") x 30cm(11.8")
60cm(24") x 40cm(15.7") x 40cm(15.7")
90cm(36") x 45cm(17.7") x 45cm(17.7")
120cm(48") x 50cm(19.6") x 50cm(19.6")

all in good price...

i bough 1 last week, so pretty.

add 30cube pic


----------



## buffalo

where is this place and what are the prices ? they custom build also?


----------



## matti2uude

Where did you get it?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

It's interesting. We need more info


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Ooo pretty ... er ... except the fact that it's green around the rim! ... Can you tell the difference between a starfire glass from a non-starfire glass?
You should take a side picture showing side of the front glass. I am guessing that on the front maybe starfire.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## vhaaron

you guys can go to this website check the price out. their location in Markham
www.aquainspiration.com

contact this email if you are interesting on their product
[email protected]

they just open. so all products are 10% off in limit time.


----------



## vhaaron

Zebrapl3co said:


> Ooo pretty ... er ... except the fact that it's green around the rim! ... Can you tell the difference between a starfire glass from a non-starfire glass?
> You should take a side picture showing side of the front glass. I am guessing that on the front maybe starfire.


looks totally different.i dont know how to explain.









here their website explain what's differents.
http://www.aquainspiration.com/products.asp

all glass are starfire glass(not only front). i am loving it.
wish you guys love it ,too.


----------



## Lee_D

I think starfire glass is low in iron so it absorbs less light. Removes the green colour. I don't know whether it is worth the extra cost on the smaller tanks but when you start getting into the bigger tanks with the thicker glass it may be well worth looking into. It's my understanding it almost doubles the price of the tank.

Lee


----------



## igor.kanshyn

You have to fill it with water, otherwise the difference is invisible.


----------



## ameekplec.

igor.kanshyn said:


> You have to fill it with water, otherwise the difference is invisible.


You can still see the difference in low vs regular iron glass without it being filled - although the difference is hard to see in thinner panes of glass.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Starfire glass is a bit different from normal glass. It's marginally harder because it melts at a higher temperature. When viewed from the side, it gives a blueish tint instead of a green tint. The better quality starfire is of a light blue while the not so good quality is of a darker blue (or so I've been told). Starfire glass is made by a company called PPG.
Other company will call it by different names. eg. Ultrawhite, optiwhite etc... but most will understand what you are talking about if you say low-iron glass because that's what it really is.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec.

Actually, I was under the impression that Starphire and other low-iron glasses are easier to scratch because they are lower in iron content, which makes the surface of the glass easier to mar.


----------



## gucci17

ameekplec. said:


> Actually, I was under the impression that Starphire and other low-iron glasses are easier to scratch because they are lower in iron content, which makes the surface of the glass easier to mar.


As far as I know, that's correct. It is definitely easier to scratch compared to regular glass. More care is needed when cleaning starfire glass.


----------



## clock906

where in markham are they located? don't see an address on their website.

can't say they are cheap tho....$60 for a 12" cube...that's about the same price as a ADA mini with clear glass.


----------



## Rmwbrown

Thanks for the link to this site. The larger coup, aside from rimless starphire tanks (about 100 bucks cheaper then Miracles), is that we now have a dedicated supplier of aquascaping products in Canada - lets hope the line expands to include some better regulators, needle valves, brass check valves, more tools, glass lily pipes, or better yet, the common plants that are used in Asian aqauscaping circles, but can't be consistently found or are rare here. 

BTW: How does the silicone job look? I think I might order the 60x40x40


----------



## vaporize

clock906 said:


> where in markham are they located? don't see an address on their website.


Are they online only? Can't find the address


----------



## vhaaron

clock906 said:


> where in markham are they located? don't see an address on their website.
> 
> can't say they are cheap tho....$60 for a 12" cube...that's about the same price as a ADA mini with clear glass.


their showroom is under construction now. so may didn't provide the address now. you can contact that person.

if you order ADA. you have to pay shipping. shipping fee is a problem.


----------



## vhaaron

vaporize said:


> Are they online only? Can't find the address


their showroom is under construction now. so may didn't provide the address now. you can contact the person that i provided email address


----------



## vaporize

Got a reply back. Looks like a promising business for those that are heavily into Amano-style tanks.



> Our location:
> 170 esna park dr. Unit9, Markham, On, L3R1E3
> 
> Cause our showroom is under construction now, need 1 more week to finish setup tanks.
> 
> So if you want to come to visit. Give me a call to make sure I am there.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Freeman
> Aqua Inspiration Inc.
> tel: 416.829.6113
> fax:905.513.8239


----------



## vhaaron

i added more details


----------



## dl88dl

vaporize said:


> Got a reply back. Looks like a promising business for those that are heavily into Amano-style tanks.


Thanks for the info...will check them out next week when they are all setup.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

do you know the prices for all of those sizes?

thanks


----------



## bigfishy

choii317 said:


> do you know the prices for all of those sizes?
> 
> thanks


It is posted in their website


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

OH DAMNNN 
thanks
60$ for 30cube?

how big is 30Cm cube in Gallons?

thanks

im sure 60x40x40 is 20G.


i hope they have amazonia in stock


----------



## vhaaron

choii317 said:


> OH DAMNNN
> thanks
> 60$ for 30cube?
> 
> how big is 30Cm cube in Gallons?
> 
> thanks
> 
> im sure 60x40x40 is 20G.
> 
> i hope they have amazonia in stock


30cm cube i think it's around 6G

60x40x40 is 22-24G

i am also waiting for their amazonia soil ^_^


----------



## vhaaron

i took a photo of 30 cube.

very pretty..

i will go to get another one for my shirmps....hahahaha


----------



## Zebrapl3co

ameekplec. said:


> Actually, I was under the impression that Starphire and other low-iron glasses are easier to scratch because they are lower in iron content, which makes the surface of the glass easier to mar.


Not sure, with a higher melting point. Theoretically, it should be harder than glass, but then probably more brittle as well. I don't think iron has anything to do will it. Iron was added to the process to help make the glass more flexible to shape when they are making it. ... Anyway, I google it, it says that it has a 10C difference in melting point. Out of 548C for a normal glass, I guess it's about the same. I don't think 10C makes much of a difference in hardness.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy

Is freeman his real name or not?  

because I kept on having Gordon Freeman's image in my head... (Half Life 2)

hmmmmm...



$5 a gallon O_O


----------



## dl88dl

choii317 said:


> OH DAMNNN
> thanks
> 60$ for 30cube?
> 
> how big is 30Cm cube in Gallons?
> 
> thanks
> 
> im sure 60x40x40 is 20G.
> 
> i hope they have amazonia in stock


30cm =12"

12x12x12=1728/231=7.48 US gal

The bigger is 26.60 US gal


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

I wanna buy 30cm cube

where is he located?
does he deliver?or Pick up?
is 10% thing still on?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

日胜小型弯角玻璃鱼缸水族箱 4号


wat does this mean?


----------



## vaporize

choii317 said:


> 日胜小型弯角玻璃鱼缸水族箱 4号
> 
> wat does this mean?


Japanese style curved corner glass aquarium number 4


----------



## Chris S

Interesting, because last time I checked the ADA soils were not permitted to be imported into Canada...


----------



## vhaaron

choii317 said:


> 日胜小型弯角玻璃鱼缸水族箱 4号
> 
> wat does this mean?


they update this tank picz already..
http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=RS&PSIZE=342024

you can go to see see. i think all this kind of tanks are same. only size differents.


----------



## vhaaron

vaporize said:


> Japanese style curved corner glass aquarium number 4


wow. good explain ^_^ haha...


----------



## vhaaron

bigfishy said:


> Is freeman his real name or not?
> 
> because I kept on having Gordon Freeman's image in my head... (Half Life 2)
> 
> hmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> $5 a gallon O_O


freeman is his english name...i think


----------



## vhaaron

choii317 said:


> I wanna buy 30cm cube
> 
> where is he located?
> does he deliver?or Pick up?
> is 10% thing still on?


you can write email to him

i think the discount still on. during 9/15 to 10/19...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Chris S said:


> Interesting, because last time I checked the ADA soils were not permitted to be imported into Canada...


They might managed to manufacture it here, in Canada


----------



## Chris S

igor.kanshyn said:


> They might managed to manufacture it here, in Canada


I somehow doubt ADA would be ok with that


----------



## AquaInspiration

thanks all you guys support!~


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

AquaInspiration said:


> thanks all you guys support!~


hi,
i would want to get 30Cm cube
but do you guys make 40cm cube?
i personally think 30cm cube is too small for me.


----------



## AquaInspiration

choii317 said:


> hi,
> i would want to get 30Cm cube
> but do you guys make 40cm cube?
> i personally think 30cm cube is too small for me.


Sry, for cube tank, now we only carry 30cm. Thickness is 5mm.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

if i order 30cm cube, where do i pick it up?
im located at yonge and eg.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

also 
can i order 2?

日胜小型弯角玻璃鱼缸水族箱 2号 
SIZE: 44.5CM*28CM*30CM 
?


----------



## AquaInspiration

choii317 said:


> also
> can i order 2?
> 
> 日胜小型弯角玻璃鱼缸水族箱 2号
> SIZE: 44.5CM*28CM*30CM
> ?


you can come to pick 30cm cube and 日胜小型弯角玻璃鱼缸水族箱 2号 up today. i will be there today. give me a call...i pmed detail mgs to you already.
thanks


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

I did not get a pm yet.
Im not sure about japanese style corner aquairm 
but im getting starphire 30cm cube for sure.
i do not drive so i am not sure if i can go today.


----------



## AquaInspiration

choii317 said:


> I did not get a pm yet.
> Im not sure about japanese style corner aquairm
> but im getting starphire 30cm cube for sure.
> i do not drive so i am not sure if i can go today.


you can come to see them first.

please check pm. thx


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

I can not go today im still 17 and i can not drive.
and i will try to find soomeone who can drive with me or for me.


----------



## AquaInspiration

choii317 said:


> I can not go today im still 17 and i can not drive.
> and i will try to find soomeone who can drive with me or for me.


sure. no problem.


----------



## vhaaron

AquaInspiration said:


> thanks all you guys support!~


wow. nice planted tank


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

when do you open AI?
Is there any store in toronto? like subway line?


----------



## gucci17

AI, do you guys make larger custom cubes? 24" or 36" ones?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

i'd like to know too 

also is there anyone who can pick up mine too?
i live at yonge and eg and im still a student so i don't drive


----------



## AquaInspiration

choii317 said:


> when do you open AI?
> Is there any store in toronto? like subway line?


will open soon nextweek sometime. location in markham.


----------



## AquaInspiration

gucci17 said:


> AI, do you guys make larger custom cubes? 24" or 36" ones?


from now only carry 30cm cube. maybe later will get some 24" or 36".


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

Just bought his 30cm cube 
IM LOVIN IN!


----------



## AquaInspiration

choii317 said:


> Just bought his 30cm cube
> IM LOVIN IN!


thank you, enjoy it


----------



## Greg_o

Please update this thread when you have an exact opening day if you could!


----------



## bettaforu

I have these same type of tanks in my fish room....they do give off a slight green hue but nothing that you can't live with. 

My tanks for my shrimps are
15 1/2 x 13 x 12 

I have 3 in a row on a steel framed stand I got in Costco its 4ft long and you can adjust the shelves up or down...I have 2 tanks on the bottom shelf. 

Very stable and looks like aquarium store 

If you divide the cm by 2.54 you get inch size! so roughly 29cm is 11 1/2 inch.

I like the look of the rounded corner ones though. Maybe I will get a couple next time I am out in Markham.


----------



## AquaInspiration

thanks for your patience

here is our business hours

Monday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Tuesday CLOSED
Wednesday 11:00am - 7:00pm 
Thursday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Friday 11:00am - 7:00pm
Saturday 11:00am - 6:00pm
Sunday 11:00am - 6:00pm

our website: 
www.aquainspiration.com

location:
170 esna park dr. Unit 9, markham, ontario, Canada, L3R1E3

hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## AquaInspiration

bettaforu said:


> I have these same type of tanks in my fish room....they do give off a slight green hue but nothing that you can't live with.
> 
> My tanks for my shrimps are
> 15 1/2 x 13 x 12
> 
> I have 3 in a row on a steel framed stand I got in Costco its 4ft long and you can adjust the shelves up or down...I have 2 tanks on the bottom shelf.
> 
> Very stable and looks like aquarium store
> 
> If you divide the cm by 2.54 you get inch size! so roughly 29cm is 11 1/2 inch.
> 
> I like the look of the rounded corner ones though. Maybe I will get a couple next time I am out in Markham.


sure....


----------



## planter

Address?

I would like to visit this store. I need several items that you have on your website. 

Edit : Sorry i just saw it on your post above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaInspiration

planter said:


> Address?
> 
> I would like to visit this store. I need several items that you have on your website.
> 
> Edit : Sorry i just saw it on your post above.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^_^

hope to see you soon


----------



## xr8dride

Would you be willing to sell the glass to those who wish to build their own tanks?


----------



## jollybangali

Also, for those of us who may be interested in drilling the bottoms to keep things neat, it would be very useful to know if the bottoms of the tanks are tempered glass. I'm looking forward to seeing your tanks though . I'll be stopping by soon. 

Imran.


----------

